# Minolta SRT 101 Film Problem...



## xxx_jpk_xxx (Feb 24, 2009)

I haven't posted on here in what seems like forever, but I just recieved an early model of the SRT 101. I bought some 35mm film for it, but I'm having trouble getting it in the camera right (I think). The film I have fits the slot and lines up on the little notches to run the film on, but I fear that the film is positioned incorrectly.

Since this is my first time ever using a film camera, I have NO clue how the film actually works (except that it uses light to expose the frame and you have to process the film with chemicals). When I run the film through the camera, the dark, shiny side is facing out toward the door of the camera and the dull, light side is facing the lens. Is that the correct way for it to be? Film is kind of expensive for my budget and I just wanted to make sure I'm doing it right before I go out and think that I'm shooting photos that will develop.

If that's not the correct way for the film to lie in the camera, how do I fix it? The slot for the film container only allows the film to go one way.

Thanks for helping a noobie out!


----------



## xxx_jpk_xxx (Feb 24, 2009)

Ok, I think I figured it out. In the manual I downloaded for it, it LOOKS like the light, dull side is supposed to face the lens. So the film does fit the holder, then.

But we'll see when I develop the film this week.


----------

